# Top Bar Hive Innovation: French Cleat Attachment



## threepingsthree (Mar 3, 2014)

This spring will be my third year as a top bar hive beekeeper. I enjoy working with them so much that I sold my langstroth equipment. Over the last few year I have made some improvements to my hive design. The latest, what I refer to as Gen4, features a 30 degree french cleat that I can use to attach accessories to the entrance. I moved my entrance holes lower, and I positioned the cleat so that the cover to the hive helps hold it down. I wanted a tool free way to work in the apiary and this afforded me that option.

So far I've build a simple overhang roof and a pollen trap. With the addition of hardware cloth the overhang roof can be converted to a robber screen. I plan on making up a few robber screens that way if I see trouble I can just drop one on. No need for staples or screws. 

I just wanted to share this idea, and open the idea for feedback to possibly make gen5 better


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

I like it...is that a pollen trap on there?

Rich
Capital Bee Supply


----------



## dcnylund (May 28, 2015)

Nice idea. You could even have one on the back for an enclosed feeder that could be added or removed as necessary.


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi looks very good. Would you catch much pollen in the trap and could you tell me how it works please. I'm a new bee and I'm building my second TBH so would be interested as I might add to my own.

Thanks

Ollie


----------



## threepingsthree (Mar 3, 2014)

The pollen trap works with three progressively smaller screens, #5, #8, then window screen. #5 knocks the pollen off the bees legs, #8 lets the pollen fall through the bottom and into a tray that uses window screen as it's bottom. This design is untested, but it is my understanding that is how all pollen traps work so i can imagine it will work similarly. The lid lifts off the pollen trap and i can remove the #5 so that I can stop trapping without changing the entrance appearance


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

threepingsthree said:


> The pollen trap works with three progressively smaller screens, #5, #8, then window screen. #5 knocks the pollen off the bees legs, #8 lets the pollen fall through the bottom and into a tray that uses window screen as it's bottom. This design is untested, but it is my understanding that is how all pollen traps work so i can imagine it will work similarly. The lid lifts off the pollen trap and i can remove the #5 so that I can stop trapping without changing the entrance appearance


Thanks for that. I take it the pollen is then fed back to the bees as and when required? interesting and thank you again. learn something every day.


----------

